# Worried sick................



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi,

I wasn't sure which forum to put this under but as it is a donor cycle here goes.................

I am on a donor cycle using my friend - she started buserelin on Saturday which was day 2 of her cycle and she started Gonal F yesterday which was day 3 - we are on the short protocol.  What is really worrying me is that she didn't take the Gonal F until 11.30 pm last night - we had to abandon a cycle last year because of a muck up with the drugs so I am worried sick that this is going to happen again.

Please can you let me know if her doing it so late last night is going to be a problem.

I just hoped you could put my mind at rest as I didn't get much sleep from worrying last night.

Thanks...............


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

Gonal F is the stims right? (sorry a long time since I did mine and was on another drug). I used to do my stims quite late in the evening so that the kids were in bed and there were no other distractions. The idea is you do them around the same time every day, but it doesn't matter what time of day that is. Of course, this is what we were told and your clinic may disagree so check if you're worried

Keri -x-


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi....i did gonal f injections...i usually did them around dinner time but our clinic said it didn't matter when we did them and we didn't have to do them at the same time....i'm sure everything will be fine.

debbie xx


----------

